

Ask HN: What is your docker registry setup? - nateleiby

I&#x27;d like to ensure that our build and deploy process is reliable and speedy when pushing&#x2F;pulling Docker images.<p>Using DockerHub, I have seen some reliability issues (downtime, sometimes without status page updates), bugs (timeout querying DockerHub API when a repo has many tags), and behavior changes (images used to be immediately available after push, now it appears to be async).<p>Given the above issues, I&#x27;m interested in better understanding what my options are... Have you used &#x2F; do you recommend alternatives such as DockerHub enterprise, a self-hosted docker registry&#x2F;distribution, setting up a mirror, CoreOS,  etc?<p>Thanks!
======
taylodl
I use a self-hosted docker registry. The good thing is the work has already
been done for you! You just need to run the registry image from DockerHub.
Here's the steps I used to run my registry:

\- Mount your storage to a local location

\- Pull registry image from DockerHub

\- docker run -p 5000:5000 -v <local storage>:<container storage> -e
STORAGE_PATH=<container storage> registry

\- docker push registry <server>:5000/registry

The last step pushes the registry image you retrieved from DockerHub into your
own private registry. I'm running this registry on a VM using a Celerra share.
Works like a champ!

The documentation for the registry image I'm running can be found on GitHub:
[https://github.com/docker/docker-registry](https://github.com/docker/docker-
registry)

There are many storage options, you don't have to use local storage - there
are several options for using cloud storage.

Hope that helps!

